# ABS Malfunction\VAG Error Codes



## plummis (Aug 17, 2003)

Hi,
I need some advice on the following ABS error codes from a 95 Passat GLX:
VAG-COM Version: Release 303.1
Control Module Part Number: 1H0 907 379 E 
Component and/or Version: ABS/EDS TEVES 04
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
4 Faults Found:
00275 - ABS Outlet Valve: Right Rear (N135)
35-00 - -
00280 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
35-00 - Please Register/Activate
00279 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
35-00 - Please Register/Activate
00532 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
35-00 - Please Register/Activate


----------



## plummis (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: ABS Malfunction\VAG Error Codes (plummis)*

According to my Factory Service Manual:
275 - ABS Outlet Valve,RR
279 - Differential Lock Valve 1-N125
280- Differential Lock Valve 2-N126
532- Supply Voltage B+
Has anyone seen these faults before. And if so, do you have a solution?


----------



## plummis (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: ABS Malfunction\VAG Error Codes (plummis)*

Here's a little more information that might help pin point the exact component failure:
The ABS light is intermittent and usally comes on at a stop and at that exact moment the ABS light comes on, I feel pulse/displacement in the foot brake.


----------



## plummis (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: ABS Malfunction\VAG Error Codes (plummis)*

The front left brake squeals when I make a right turn and the ABS light is on.


----------



## plummis (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: ABS Malfunction\VAG Error Codes (plummis)*

Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## i dont play (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ABS Malfunction\VAG Error Codes (plummis)*

**** abs, mine light comes on with my ebrake light randomly when i easy into first at stoplight


----------



## paco36 (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: ABS Malfunction\VAG Error Codes (plummis)*

My 95 Passat GLX is having ABS brake problems too. The light comes on randomly. Not sure of the error codes. My VW dealer says that there is nothing wrong and they can't find why the light is coming on... Don't know what's up with it.


----------



## i dont play (Jul 14, 2003)

mine was just worn wiring on the sensor near the brakes by the wheels...
just check those.. eff the dealership...


----------

